# Report: Ackerman to step down as WNBA president



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/wnba/news/2004/1020/1906268.html


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Aww Man!


Good Luck in the future Val!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Best news I have heard all year. Hopefully her replacement will be more creative and energetic and get the league a growin'!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A most Val-uable president


----------

